# Queen cells on PF120 plastic.



## chris bright (Feb 20, 2012)

Does any body have a trick for successfully removing Queen cells from plastic foundation? Any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

I was talking to a guy yesterday about this. He puts a press in cage over the cells and lets them emerge into the cage, then introduces them into nucs caged for their own protection.


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Now that's an idea that I plan to use myself using RiteCell.. Got a few queens cells to do that to..


----------



## chris bright (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks Adrian, I can work with that.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

My trick is, I don't even try anymore...


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I carefully scrape them off with a hive tool, it works for me. I've never tried it with old black hard combs though.


----------

